
Data-Driven Flowcharts in R Using DiagrammeR - sonabinu
https://mikeyharper.uk/flowcharts-in-r-using-diagrammer/
======
mbostock
Shameless plug, but here’s a live Graphviz editor in Observable:

[https://beta.observablehq.com/@mbostock/graph-o-
matic](https://beta.observablehq.com/@mbostock/graph-o-matic)

And here’s a demo of dot tagged template literals:

[https://beta.observablehq.com/@mbostock/graphviz](https://beta.observablehq.com/@mbostock/graphviz)

Having Graphviz at your fingertips is fantastic. I use it all the time for
small networks where I don’t want to think too much about the layout and
aesthetics. Here’s an interactive example:

[https://beta.observablehq.com/@mbostock/how-observable-
runs](https://beta.observablehq.com/@mbostock/how-observable-runs)

------
pplonski86
Do you know python alternative for DiagrammeR? I've switched from R to python
5 years ago and dont want to come back

~~~
spinningslate
There's the graphviz lib [0] and also, somewhat confusingly, pygraphviz [1].

They are a bit different though, nicely summarised here [2].

[0]:[https://pypi.org/project/graphviz/](https://pypi.org/project/graphviz/)

[1]:
[https://github.com/pygraphviz/pygraphviz](https://github.com/pygraphviz/pygraphviz)

[2]: [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37353199/graphviz-vs-
pyg...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37353199/graphviz-vs-pygraphviz)

------
clircle
Looks nice. I was thinking I may have to learn TikZ to make professional
looking diagrams, but this may do the trick.

